# Anforderungen Anno 1800



## Ouper (20. März 2019)

Hallo Liebes Forum.
Habe eine Frage bzgl. dem neuen Anno 1800.
Mind. Anforderung ist eine GeForce 670 GTX oder AMD Radeon R9 285.
Kenne mich mit den Grafikkarten überhauptnicht aus und habe einen Desktop von Dell (Small Desktop), welcher aber keinen Stromanschluss für GraKa hat 
Habe bei Dell nachgefragt und die haben mir zurückgeschickt, das ich  zb folgende GraKa in den Desktop PC einbauen könnte:
Nvidia Gt 710, Gtx 1030, Gtx 1050, Gtx 1050ti oder Gtx 1060. Diese brauchen anscheinend kein extra Stromversorgung?
Würde einer dieser Karten reichen für Anno oder nicht?
Mfg Ouper
[/FONT]


----------



## Shorty484 (20. März 2019)

Die GTX 1060 reicht auf jeden Fall. Nur braucht die auch einen 6Pin Stromanschluss vom Netzteil, so weit ich weiß.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2019)

Ouper schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes Forum.
> Habe eine Frage bzgl. dem neuen Anno 1800.
> Mind. Anforderung ist eine GeForce 670 GTX oder AMD Radeon R9 285.
> Kenne mich mit den Grafikkarten überhauptnicht aus und habe einen Desktop von Dell (Small Desktop), welcher aber keinen Stromanschluss für GraKa hat
> ...


Ich hatte auf meinem Laptop Anno 1800 als Beta gespielt, und es lief mit einer mobilen GTX 940m halbwegs spielbar, aber etwas ruckelig. Eine GTX 1050 Ti wäre DEUTLICH schneller, die würde meiner Vermutung nach auf jeden Fall reichen, obgleich du dann bei den Details mit eher niedrigen, vlt auch mittleren Einstellungen spielen musst. Weniger al eine GTX 1050 Ti würde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen, da die Leistung dann direkt sehr viel schwächer ist und man kaum was spart, bzw da, wo man wirklich sparen kann, ist due Leistung unterirdisch.

Eine GTX 1060 wäre nochmal deutlich schneller und reicht auch für hohe Details - aber die braucht in jedem Falle einen Stromstecker, da versteh ich nicht, wieso Dell die auch genannt hat.


Kannst du mal das genaue Modell Deines PCs nennen und auch die sonstigen Daten? Auch wegen der Länge der Grafikkarte. Je nach Netzteil könnte man auch per Adapter für die passenden Stromanschlüsse sorgen, dann kannst du auch eine AMD RX 570 kaufen, die ist mehr als 30% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti, kostet aber inzwischen sogar weniger. Die braucht aber eben einen Stromstecker für Grafikkarten. Wenn das Netzteil stark genug ist, kann man den aber nachrüsten - und wenn der PC keine besondere Bauform hat, würde es sich sogar lohnen, ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, da du bei der RX 570 für einen Preis von 130-140€ derzeit auch noch 2 Gratis-Games dabei hast, falls die Dich interessieren. 



Ach ja, eine Kleinigkeit: wie ist Dein Monitor angeschlossen? Falls Dein PC nicht ganz neu ist, könnte es ja sein, dass du noch VGA nutzt - moderne Karten bieten das nicht mehr, da muss man also HDMI oder Display-Port verwenden.


----------



## Ouper (20. März 2019)

Hallo u Danke für die raschen Antworten.
Also Monitor ist mit HDMI Kabel angeschlossen.
Würde diese GraKa reichen: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mini (Preis ca. 153 Euro).
Netzteil hat 290 Watt, laut Website braucht die Karte aber 300 Watt ?? Sehr tragisch oder nicht?
Ich glaube ich brauch wohl auch ein neues Netzteil oder ne "schwächere" GraKa?
Habe nun auch entdeckt, das ich nur i3-8100 verbaut ist. Heißt also auch Prozessor tauschen, da ja mind. Anforderung Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3470  ist.
Is es dann nicht bald Sinnvoller neuen PC. Obwohl mein "alter" PC nicht mal 1 Jahr alt ist.  Hat aber bisher für Diablo 3/WoW uä gereicht


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2019)

Ouper schrieb:


> Hallo u Danke für die raschen Antworten.
> Also Monitor ist mit HDMI Kabel angeschlossen.
> Würde diese GraKa reichen: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mini (Preis ca. 153 Euro).


 ja, die reicht bestimmt. Wie gesagt wohl nicht für maximale Details, aber es müsste gut laufen. 



> Netzteil hat 290 Watt, laut Website braucht die Karte aber 300 Watt ?? Sehr tragisch oder nicht?


 Die Karte selbst verbraucht auf keinen Fall 300W, sondern es ist gemeint, dass man mindestens ein 300W-Netzteil braucht bzw. dieses empfohlen ist. Das bezieht sich dann auf "schlechte" Modelle, die 300W Nennwert haben - ein 290W von Dell wird reichen.  FALLS du ein neues Netzteil holst, würde ich aber unbedingt eine AMD RX 570 nehmen, die bringt wie gesagt mehr als 30% Mehrleistung und ist sogar günstiger als die 1050 Ti.



> Habe nun auch entdeckt, das ich nur i3-8100 verbaut ist. Heißt also auch Prozessor tauschen, da ja mind. Anforderung Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3470  ist.
> Is es dann nicht bald Sinnvoller neuen PC. Obwohl mein "alter" PC nicht mal 1 Jahr alt ist.  Hat aber bisher für Diablo 3/WoW uä gereicht


 Keine Sorge, der i5-3470 ist ja schon fast 7 Jahre alt! Der i5-8100 hat gleichviele Kerne und Threads, der Takt ist höher als beim 3470, UND da er neuer ist, holt er selbst bei gleichem Takt mehr Leistung raus als die alte 3000er-Generation.


Du musst aber unbedingt mal Dein Dell-Modell nennen, denn wenn es ein sehr kompakter PC ist, dann passt die Karte da vielleicht gar nicht rein.


----------



## Ouper (20. März 2019)

Max. Details ist nicht wichtig. Wird dann wohl die Zotac Geforce.
Habe einen Dell Inspiron 3470 Mini Desktop. Grafikkarte einbauen ist kein Problem, Platz ist genug da.
Gibt das genau Modell aber gerade nicht online. Ich hab 8 Gb Ram drinnen, auf der HP sind es aber nur 4. U habe die Platte ausgetauscht gegen eine SSD.
https://www.dell.com/de-at/shop/del...ll-desktop/spd/inspiron-3470-desktop/cd347001


Es ist ein i3-8100 verbaut, kein i5. Reicht das dann trotzdem oder is der dann zu schwach?

Welche AMD RX 570 meinst du genau ? Finde viele, aber alle teurer als die Geforce?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2019)

Ouper schrieb:


> Max. Details ist nicht wichtig. Wird dann wohl die Zotac Geforce.
> Habe einen Dell Inspiron 3470 Mini Desktop. Grafikkarte einbauen ist kein Problem, Platz ist genug da.
> Gibt das genau Modell aber gerade nicht online. Ich hab 8 Gb Ram drinnen, auf der HP sind es aber nur 4. U habe die Platte ausgetauscht gegen eine SSD.
> https://www.dell.com/de-at/shop/del...ll-desktop/spd/inspiron-3470-desktop/cd347001


 Leider siehst Du das falsch. Der PC ist zwar "lang" genug, aber er ist nicht breit genug, also wenn du von vofne auf den PC schaust. Bei der Breite sind es unter 10cm - Grafikkarten sind aber 12-13cm breit, allein das Bracket, also das silberne, wo die Anschlüsse dran sind, ist genormt auf 12cm, das kann also bei Deinem PC gar nicht passen. Du brauchst vermutlich eine "low profile"-Grafikkarte, vlt nochmal bei Dell nachfragen, ob das so ist.

Es gibt solche Karten, aber da ist die Auswahl deutlich kleiner - die günstigste 1050 Ti mit low profile wäre die hier: https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gt-lp-v809-2404r-a1542809.html?hloc=de   oder die https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-oc-lp-4g-gv-n105toc-4gl-a1562105.html?hloc=de    es gibt insgesamt nur 3 solcher "low profile"-Karten. und da müsste man auch zuerst rausbekommen, ob das kleinere "low profile"-Bracket mit dabei ist, welches du dann selbst montierst.

Von der AMD RX 570 gibt es gar kein low-profile-Modelle. 





> Es ist ein i3-8100 verbaut, kein i5. Reicht das dann trotzdem oder is der dann zu schwach?


 es gibt gar keinen i5-8100, ich hatte mich nur vertippt    die neueren i3 haben 4 Kerne, früher nur 2. Daher ist der i3-8100 gut genug, besser als ein i5-3570.



> Welche AMD RX 570 meinst du genau ? Finde viele, aber alle teurer als die Geforce?


 wo hast du denn geschaut? bzw wo würdest du kaufen?


----------



## Ouper (20. März 2019)

Werde morgen einmal nachmessen.
Aber was spricht gegen eine Low-Profile Karte?
Schwächer im Vergleich oder wie?

Was meinst du mit LowProfile Bracket ? was müsste ich da montieren?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2019)

Ouper schrieb:


> Werde morgen einmal nachmessen.
> Aber was spricht gegen eine Low-Profile Karte?
> Schwächer im Vergleich oder wie?


 Nein, aber die sind halt etwas teurer, weil sie seltener sind, und ab einer gewissen Leistungsklasse gibt es halt gar keine LP-Modelle mehr, weil allein die Platine der Grafikkarte zu breit wäre. Eine GTX 1050 Ti ist und bleibt aber eine GTX 1050 Ti, egal wie die aussieht  



> Was meinst du mit LowProfile Bracket ? was müsste ich da montieren?


 Das silberne Teil hinten an der Karte, wo die Monitorkabel drankommen, ist das Bracket. Bei Low Profile ist das kürzer als bei normalen Karten. Trotzdem werden die LP-arten normalerweise mit einem normal-langen Bracket ausgeliefert, da kaum jemand eine LP-Karte braucht und selbst dann, wenn er eine solche Grafikkarte kauft, sie meistens einen normalbreiten PC einbaut. Das kürzere Bracket musst du daher in der Regel dann selbst dranmachen, und das längere vorher entfernen. 

Dazu wirst du vermutlich lediglich 2 Schrauben lösen müssen, langes Bracket ab, kurzes drauf und dann die Schrauben auch wieder drauf.


----------



## Ouper (21. März 2019)

Guten Morgen, du hast Recht, hinten die Brackets sind 10,5 cm breit. 
Also damit ich auf dem Rechner Anno spielen kann reicht es also eine neue GraKA (https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gt-lp-v809-2404r-a1542809.html?hloc=de).
Die braucht ja keinen extra Stromanschluss vom Netzteil?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

Ouper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, du hast Recht, hinten die Brackets sind 10,5 cm breit.
> Also damit ich auf dem Rechner Anno spielen kann reicht es also eine neue GraKA (https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gt-lp-v809-2404r-a1542809.html?hloc=de).
> Die braucht ja keinen extra Stromanschluss vom Netzteil?


 Richtig. Vielleicht frag aber beim Shop vorher, ob da wirklich das kurze Bracket dabei ist bzw. schon vormontiert. Beim Link von Geizhals steht als Maß 6,9cm, das wäre dann die Breite des Brackets. Schau mal bei Deinem PC auf der Rückseite, ob die dort vorhandenen Blenden diese Breite haben. Du musst ja die Blende auf der Höhe, wo im PC dann der PCIe-Steckplatz ist, sowieso entfernen, da ist nach dem Einbau dann stattdessen das Bracket der Karte.


----------



## Ouper (31. März 2019)

Guten morgen.
Karte bestellt u eingebaut. Hat alles gepasst. Danke für die Hilfe. Lg O


----------



## Samasamasama (18. April 2019)

Hi, habe Null Ahnung von Technik,  ich möchte nur vernünftig anno 1800 auf nem Laptop spielen. Auf der Suche nach einem "relativ" günstigen Laptop bin ich auf den ASUS TUF Gaming FX705DY gestoßen. Wie ist eure Meinung? Kann ich anno damit auf gutem Grafikniveau spielen ohne ständiges Ruckeln? 

Danke für Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2019)

Samasamasama schrieb:


> Hi, habe Null Ahnung von Technik,  ich möchte nur vernünftig anno 1800 auf nem Laptop spielen. Auf der Suche nach einem "relativ" günstigen Laptop bin ich auf den ASUS TUF Gaming FX705DY gestoßen. Wie ist eure Meinung? Kann ich anno damit auf gutem Grafikniveau spielen ohne ständiges Ruckeln?
> 
> Danke für Rückmeldungen!


Von dem Notebook gibt es mehrere Modelle, alle mit einer AMD RX 560. Für hohe Details wird das nicht reichen - bei niedrigen bis mittleren MÜSSTE es klappen, aber versprechen kann man da nichts. Was kannst du denn maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Samasamasama (19. April 2019)

Ich KANN mehr ausgeben, aber möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Nur für Anno lohnt sich für mich so ein teures Teil nicht. Also mein Limit wären 900.  Also auf meinem aktuellen Laptop läuft es ohne Probleme auf niedrigster Grafikstufe.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2019)

Samasamasama schrieb:


> Ich KANN mehr ausgeben, aber möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Nur für Anno lohnt sich für mich so ein teures Teil nicht. Also mein Limit wären 900.  Also auf meinem aktuellen Laptop läuft es ohne Probleme auf niedrigster Grafikstufe.



Was hast Du denn aktuell für einen Grafikchip?


----------



## Ray2015 (21. April 2019)

Überlege mir Anno zu kaufen. Wie bin ich mit meinem System für WQHD aufgestellt?

- Ryzen 2700X
- 1080 TI
- 32GB 3200 Ram
- nichts übertaktet


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Überlege mir Anno zu kaufen. Wie bin ich mit meinem System für WQHD aufgestellt?
> 
> - Ryzen 2700X
> - 1080 TI
> ...


 Machst du jetzt Witze oder meinst du die Frage ernst? ^^  Das ist ja so, als ob man fragt, ob man mit einem Ferrari auf die Autobahn kann... ^^


----------



## Ray2015 (22. April 2019)

Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich mit meiner Hardware auf Ultra Settings spielen kann oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. April 2019)

Ich spiel's in WQHD auf einem i56600k, 16GB RAM und einer RTX 2070 auf Ultra. Nur AA habe ich von "8x" auf "4x" reduziert, alles andere ist voll aufgedreht. 
Läuft prima, auch wenn es bei größeren Siedlungen (fünfstellige Ew.) natürlich keine 60fps mehr schafft sondern merklich einbricht, aber trotzdem gut spielbar bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich mit meiner Hardware auf Ultra Settings spielen kann oder?


 Vielleicht nicht mit 200 FPS, aber spielen können wirst du es ganz sicher. Es geht ja fast gar nicht besser als mit Deinem PC, was die Hardware angeht. Das wäre ja aberwitzig, wenn ein moderner Ryzen mit 16 Threads und eine 1080 Ti nicht reichen würde.

Du muss nur schauen, ob vlt 2-3 Grafikdetails, die rein optisch sowieso nichts bringen, die Leistung nicht unnötig runterziehen. Wie Spassbremse auc sagt: AA könnte da ein Thema sein. Ob 4x oder 8x sieht keine Sau, aber es macht bei den FPS viel aus.


----------

